# Rookie mistake or blinded by hype



## John M. (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay so I bought a few BLI Locos: 2 GE ES44AC & 2 EMD SD70ACe Paragon 3 sound. I am new to the Hobby but learn fast. I have an NCE Power Cab & auto switch for the program track section, no problems programming the Locos and verifying the functions. The problem is: I bought the Rolling Thunder Receiver to use with a powered sub (Klipsch) that I own. The Locos will not communicate with the BLI Rolling Thunder receiver, I have gone through the CV's in the Locos, connected the BLI RX to the program track and set the recommended CV's on Pages 19-21 that I found on line, still no joy connecting wirelessly. If this is supposed to be connect & go, someone is B-essing or I may have a bad one. Has anyone had this experience, could there be a mis-configured CV, if so someone with experience please enlighten me.
John


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine worked right out of the box, haven't changed any CVs. Did you test it out before changing CVs?


----------



## John M. (Oct 1, 2020)

rrjim1 said:


> Mine worked right out of the box, haven't changed any CVs. Did you test it out before changing CVs?


 I did not change any CV’s, I tried 2 different Locos, same result. What I did not do is try to connect on the mainline. I will try this tonight after I drop a few feeders. I will factory reset the receiver & Locos and go from there. The technical literature on BLI web site is a little more informative about what is happening than the operating manual. I will post up what I find.

John


----------



## John M. (Oct 1, 2020)

Got the system up and communicating, the Rolling Thunder Receiver had to have a few CV's changed as described in the current product guide. Using the NCE Power Cab on the program track allowed the CV's to be read and changed. It would not access the receiver with the Program on Main option. System is connected and operating. 

John


----------

